# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  new companies act and AGMs

## Redir

Hi everyone, Hope somebody can help me with this. According to the Act - new act, is it necessary absolutely necessary that a non profit company with no members and only directors have an annual general meeting? I can understand the need for an agm if there are shareholders or members but only directors?

----------

